

Ubisoft's E3 host hits back at "GAF dicks, Gamespot trolls, every illiterate ... - thegarside
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-06-13-ubisofts-e3-host-hits-back-at-gaf-dicks-gamespot-trolls-every-illiterate-racist-douchebag-on-youtube

======
jeffool
And good for her. Exclusionary elitists in my preferred hobby grate on me like
few other things. You can never tell why they distrust her, so you're left
wondering: Celebrity? Sex? Race? A combination of any of those? Something else
completely?

I get enjoying something that you feel is "your community", but to feel that
way about a multi-billion dollar industry or even million dollar IPs? Yeah.
That's just buying into marketing a bit too much, which is indeed a childish
thing.

As a gamer, I like the idea of the rest of the world getting into gaming. I
WISH more people would. That this person is an attractive woman that does a
good job on one of the best shows on TV (Archer, seriously, it's great) is
just a plus.

